# Stats tracking sites - when do they update?



## twilyth (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't normally follow my stats very closely, but recently I've been checking, especially on free-dc, and it would be helpful to know how many time per day and exactly when it it is that the various sites do their updates.

Also, were does the data for the updates come from?  If they update more than twice per day, do they have access to data before it appears on the WCG web site, just like I can see my results status before my overall stats are updated?

Thanks.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 21, 2010)

bump


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 21, 2010)

tracking sites update at their own intervals you need to go to the sites to find out the specific intervals of that site. dont bump in 2 hour intervals. Their are threads availible usually in the form of a sticky in the F@H and WCG forums with a list of trackers.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 21, 2010)

can you point me to one that would have that information?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 21, 2010)

twilyth said:


> can you point me to one that would have that information?



sure page one sticky #4 down i believe

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106593


----------



## twilyth (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks but that doesn't say when the updates run.  I think that would be useful information.  I'm at free-dc and I can't find anything on it.  So either they run when they get around to it or they have a schedule but don't publish it - which I would find hard to believe.  I guess I'll start emailing them and the other sites.  I'll post what I find in the last sticky since it's the only one with an appropriate name that tells people what they will find inside.  The name of ION's sticky needs to be more descriptive.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 21, 2010)

or you could ask TPU's captain if he knows.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't think there is a set time.  Free DC seems to only update three time's a day and with the weekend server work that changes.  Daily points don't matter much do they?


----------



## twilyth (Aug 21, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I don't think there is a set time.  Free DC seems to only update three time's a day and with the weekend server work that changes.  Daily points don't matter much do they?



I have my reasons for looking into this and I don't feel like explaining at the moment.

free-dc is pissing me off.  I registered there years ago but they have no option to get your password reset and no email address that I can find.  Guess it's off to whois and see who their admin is.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 21, 2010)

No explaining needed.   I just gave you my view on the subject.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 23, 2010)

Bok at Free-dc was kind enough to reply to my email.  WCG post updated XML data about every 6 hours.  Free-dc grabs the data as soon as it is posted and generates the new stats.

For eastern standard time, that seems to be 10am, 4pm, 10pm, 4am

edit:  those are probably the start times btw.  The results don't actually get posted on free-dc until sometime later - probably 20-40 minutes roughly.


----------

